# Connexion Ethernet et Time Capsule impossible



## pampamcam (29 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour!

Cela fait maintenant 4 heures que j'essaye de connecter ma time capsule à mon mac book air, et que je cherche sur internet et ce forum des solutions... mais il faut croire que je suis pas douée parce que je ne trouve rien et donc je me permets de vous solliciter 

Je vous explique mon problème:

la time capsule est connectée via WIFI à mon ordinateur via la livebox a laquelle elle est reliée par un cable ethernet.

J'aimerai pouvoir connecter mon mac book air à la time capsule, exceptionnellement par ethernet car je dois copier mes photos sur un autre DD, sauf que par wifi ca me prendrait 3 jours de connexion tellement c'est gros et lent.

Et la impossible...

Je comprends pas quand je branche le cable ethernet entre les deux et que je déconnecte la livebox time capsule n'est pas détectée.

J'ai essayé d'ouvrir l'utilitaire airport mais franchement pour moi c'est du chinois et je ne sais pas ce que je dois faire: pour le moment la configuration est:

Dans l'onglet internet:
connexion via DHCP, adresse IP 192.168.1.28, adresse de routeur 192.168.1.1, serveur DNS principal: 192.168.1.1

Dans l'onglet sans fil:
Mode réseau: accéder à un réseau sans fil
nom du réseau: Livebox738
sécurité: WPA/WPA2

Voila... vous savez tout!

Aidez moi s'il vous plait je suis toute perdue!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 laisse la Livebox branchée à la Time Capsule (port WAN, celui avec symbole rond)

Avec un autre câble Ethernet, branche le Macbook à la Time Capsule (dans un port LAN, port Ethernet, symbole double-flêche).

Désactive le wifi du Macbook pour que la connexion se fasse par Ethernet.
Et ça devrait marcher.

_(la TC a besoin d'être connectée à la Livebox pour avoir une adresse IP)_


----------



## pampamcam (30 Novembre 2012)

Hélas... non ca ne marche pas, j'avais quand meme essayé!

En fait que je branche la TC avec un cable USB ou ethernet directement à mon mac, des que je coupe l'airport de l'ordi, elle n'est plus détectée...

d'où ma crise de nerfs! apparement il faudrait que je rentre une autre adresse IP mais je ne m'y connais pas du tout!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h32 ----------

(ah oui je précise je suis sous lion... apparemment d'autres personnes ont eu le même problème sauf que personne ne donne la solution détaillée pas à pas pour les nulles comme moi!)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2012)

Tu n'as pas, normalement, à saisir toi-même d'adresse IP.

L'attribution des adresses IP est faite par la Livebox, à condition que les appareils qui s'y connectent soient en DHCP (sur le Mac : préf réseau : configurer IPV4 : via DHCP).

Quand le Mac est connecté à la TC en wifi, la TC étant connectée à la LB par câble Ethernet, la TC obtient une adresse IP fournie par la box, le Mac également.
C'est en tout cas le fonctionnement de la configuration par défaut.

Quand tu connectes le Mac à la TC par câble Ethernet (la TC restant connectée à la LB par câble), le fonctionnement est le même : le Mac obtient une (nouvelle) adresse IP fournie par la LB, sous réserve que le Mac, pour sa connection Ethernet, soit bien en DHCP.

Ce qu'il faut vérifier, car je ne connais pas la TC, c'est la présence éventuelle d'une option dans sa configuration, concernant le fait de connecter des ordis par Ethernet et pas seulement par wifi.

Tu peux aussi vérifier que la fonction routeur est désactivée sur la TC, vu que la LB est forcément routeur (pas désactivable), et qu'il faut un seul routeur dans le réseau.


----------



## pampamcam (30 Novembre 2012)

Bon... ca ne marche pas:

live box connectée à TC par ethernet via port Wan
Mac air connecté à TC par ethernet

dans utilitaire air port:

- dans l'onglet borne d'acces: l'option autoriser la configuration via Wan est cochée
- dans l'ongler internet :3 options de connexion (DHCP, statique,PPPoe), l'option DHCP est choisie, cela me donne une    adresse IP, un masque de sous réseau et une adresse routeur
- dans l'onglet sans fil: le mode réseau est désactivé
- dans l'onglet réseau:  3 options de mode routeur: (DHCP et nat, DHCP uniquement, ou désactivé (mode pont)), mode DHCP et nat sélectionné; l'hote par défaut est activé ainsi que le protocole de mappage de ports nat
- dans l'option Disque l'option partager des fichier par Wan est cochée.

Et voila je ne peux pas avoir acces à la TC si la wifi de l'ordi n'est pas active


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2012)

Je ne connais pas la TC, donc malheureusement je ne peux pas te répondre précisément, j'espère que quelqu'un d'autre va le faire, *MAIS* :

Si je comprends bien, l'onglet réseau te dit "mode DHCP et nat" sélectionné ?

Ces fonctions sont déjà assurées par la Livebox, par conséquent dans la TC, ce devrait être désactivé (mode pont).


----------



## pampamcam (30 Novembre 2012)

Rebonjour!

Aux grands problèmes les grands moyens, je suis allée à l'apple store avec tout mon matos pour qu'on me fasse la manip...

il s'est avéré que le monsieur de l'apple store m'avait vendu un mauvais adaptateur pour l'ethernet sur l'air book, et que c'était pour que ca ne marchait pas!

Du coup, bon à savoir, les adaptateur pour les air book de fin 2011 passent obligatoirement par le port USB et pas thundermachin , même si les airs books de 2010 ont le port thundermachin.

MERCI A VOUS quand meme, vous fûtes d'un grand soutien psychologique!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonne nouvelle !

Concernant la configuration de la TC, je te confirme qu'elle doit être en mode pont lorsque utilisée avec une Livebox.

Mais je suppose que l'Apple Store t'a tout configuré correctement.


----------

